# Gros problème de maj/restauration IPad 3 : Error 9 ou 4013



## rougenavarre (26 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

En effet, impossible de mettre à jour mon iPad 3, avec iTunes 12.1.2.27… 
Le Macbook pro est un core2duo 2,26 GHz, OSX 10.7.5
Du coup l'iPad est inutilisable, avec l'écran bloqué sur le logo iTunes et le cordon blanc. 
J'ai à peu près tout essayé (le restart de l'iPad en appuyant à la fois le bouton power et home, et relâchement du bouton power au bout de 10 secondes, le changement du cordon usb, et je n'ai pas de logiciel de sécurité, si ce n'est qu'un vieux Kaspersky désactivé, sans renouvellement de license, et qui m'alerte d'ailleurs régulièrement sur cette dangereuse négligence. Bref incompréhensible pour moi. 
Lors de ma tentative de mise à jour, Error 9
Lors de ma tentative de restauration, Error 4013
D'après Apple, Error 9 aurait à voir avec le hardware (ports, câble usb…)
Et 4013 plus apparemment avec les logiciels de sécurité. 
Est-ce qu'un d'entre vous aurait connu une situation similaire ? 
Un grand merci d'avance  !  
Thierry


----------

